# Research into the experiences of caring for a young person with type 1 diabetes.



## erushbrooke (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello,

We are sending you this message to invite you to participate in our study. We are conducting a study to find out about people?s experience of caring for a young person with type 1 diabetes. The study is a student project being completed as part of a university course requirement. 

The aim of our research is to explore the experience and meanings for those concerned, including the impact it may have had upon them personally, the support they have received from others and the way they have coped with caring for someone with diabetes.

The principal investigator of the study also has a personal interest in this research as she has a diagnosis of type 1 diabetes and has observed its impact on her family over the 11 years she has had the condition.

The study will involve an anonymous online questionnaire or a telephone interview at a time convenient for you. The telephone interview will take approximately 60 minutes to complete.

The study has been reviewed and approved by the Lancaster University Division of Health Research Ethics Committee. In addition, we sought and were given permission by the moderator of this group to advertise this study. We are looking for participants from the UK only. Once enough people have agreed to take part no further volunteers will be contacted.

If you are 18 years of age or above and care for a young person aged between 11-16 years who has had a diagnosis of type 1 diabetes for 12 months or more and you would like to take part in a telephone interview, or would like to discuss any aspect of the study prior to deciding whether to participate, please make contact via the following email address:
e.rushbrooke@lancaster.ac.uk

Or follow the link below to complete the online questionnaire.

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/M52TDDZ

The online questionnaire will take approximately 60 minutes to complete.

Thank you,

Elizabeth Rushbrooke (Principal Investigator) and 
Craig Murray (Research Supervisor)
Division of Health Research, Lancaster University


----------

